# First Time TTC, Anyone Else?



## mrs micci

Hi! A little about myself, I have been on Implanon for two years now and I just got it out four days ago. I have heard great things about it, but also many horror storys, so I am really hoping I get to be one of the lucky ones! 

This will be our first time ttc so I don't really know what to expect, so I would love some support from our mommy veterans, as well as the companionship of those in the same boat! 

Along with being a first timer, I will also be a high risk PG because I have a blood disorder that causes my blood to more likely form clots when I have more estrogen in my system. This is called Lyden factor 5 with a protien S defficiancy. If there is anyone else on here with this, I would love to go through this with you! 

The best of luck and baby dust to you all! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! Good luck :D x


----------



## Cardamama

Hello and welcome! I'm new too (just joined yesterday). I have PCOS so that makes me a higher risk as well. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust! :dust:
xx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## luv4u2

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## mrs micci

Hello and welcome everyone! Thanks for all of your warm welcomes! 
Hello to Cardamama. Good luck to you in this adventure, I look forward to going through this together!

Just an update, Today I was informed that I may have been counting my cycle wrong, seeing as though I just got off of Implanon. I had regular cycles, so I was just counting those as my CD, But I was told that I should completely restart my cycle and to disregard the prevoius pattern. It sounds reasonable enough. What do you think?

I look forward to your updates as well!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## M.Ellen

Hi!:wave: I am new to BnB too! I just joined today. It was nice to find a thread that relates to me. My husband I have have been TTC for about 4 months now, but I've been off of BC for about 6 months. My cycles have been a consistent 38 days for the last 3 months, and AF was due on the 20th.... No sign!! So at 2 days late- I took a test and it was negative :cry: But still no sign of AF today... What do you think? I really don't know most of the acronyms and since this is my first time TTC, I'm not familiar with how most of this works. Please reply!


----------



## Cardamama

mrs micci said:


> Hello to Cardamama. Good luck to you in this adventure, I look forward to going through this together!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hello back! :hi: It's very nice to meet others in the same stage of the process. Good luck to you too! Looking forward to staying in touch through the adventure! :)


----------



## mrs micci

A warm welcome to you M. Ellen! It is nice to have more friends join us! As far as your AF not showing up, I might wait a few more days then test again. Results are usually more likley to show up the longer you wait. Baby dust to you! :dust:And about the accronyms, I am still learning them myself. Just google 'ttc accronyms' and you can find some pretty handy lists to reference! I look forward to more updates! 

When is everyone planning on testing next? I can add the list to the first post so we can keep track and show our support! If you want to that is. ^_^

:dust: Best of luck to you all! Think baby thoughts! :dust:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## M.Ellen

Thank you for the warm welcomes!! Im happy to be here. Im testing again if AF doesnt show on Saturday. Ill be a week late then. I hope i get a BFP (big fat positive). See... I'm catchin on!! Lol. 

Mrs. Micci, thanks for the google tip. Baby dust to all!


----------



## mrs micci

The best of luck for you M. Ellen on Saturday! You must let us know how that goes! FXd (fingers crossed) for your BFP!

On a personal note, I just ordered my first batch of OPKs and HPTs. Its time to find out for sure which cycle I am on! Either way, just keep doing the BD and I am sure something is bound to come of it eventually! ^_^

Keep your spirits high ladies!


----------



## Mummy2B21

:hi: Welcome x


----------



## M.Ellen

Tested this morning... BFN
I feel so empty...literally :cry:


----------



## mrs micci

Aww, M. Ellen... Sorry for your BFN. We are here to support and to be supported, through our 'try agains' and the celebrations. I wish you the best of luck next cycle! 
:dust:


----------



## mrs micci

Time for a little update. I should be Oving soon, if I am counting right! So, lots of BDing and voodoo tricks (elevating hips, and other ttc myths) in hopes of better chances! I had a feeling today that this might just be the month! I would be a great story to have made our little one during a hurricane! ...Sorry for all the !, I am a litte excited. 
How is everyone else doing? Haven't heard from anyone in a little while and would love an update. 

:flower: Good luck everyone! :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## lilmonkey86

M.Ellen said:


> Hi!:wave: I am new to BnB too! I just joined today. It was nice to find a thread that relates to me. My husband I have have been TTC for about 4 months now, but I've been off of BC for about 6 months. My cycles have been a consistent 38 days for the last 3 months, and AF was due on the 20th.... No sign!! So at 2 days late- I took a test and it was negative :cry: But still no sign of AF today... What do you think? I really don't know most of the acronyms and since this is my first time TTC, I'm not familiar with how most of this works. Please reply!



Hi, 
I am new to this too, joined last week, and I was trying to read people's posts and was confused as to what a lot of the acronyms meant, I have not figured out all of them but here are the ones I have found or figured out :) good luck and baby dust to all :hi:

AC - Assisted Conception
AF - Aunt Flo (periods)
AFAIK - as far as I know
AI - Assisted or Artificial Insemination
AID - Artificial Insemination with Donor Sperm
AIH - Artificial Insemination with husband's or partner's sperm
AP - Attachment Parenting
ART - Assisted Reproductive Technolgy
BBT - Basal Body temperature
BD - baby dancing (sex)
BFN - big fat negative (pregnancy test)
BFP - big fat positive (pregnancy test)
BTW - by the way
BW - blood week (periods)
CC - Controlled Crying
CD - cycle day
CIO - Cry it out
CM - cervical mucus
CVS - Chorionic Villus Sampling
DA - dairy allergy
DH, DW, DP, DS, DD, DF, DB, - dear husband, dear wife, dear partner, dear son, dear daughter, dear fianc&#65533;, dear boyfriend
DSD, DSS - dear step daughter, dear step son
DI - Donor Insemination
DPO - days past ovulation
DXP - Dear ex partner - for those who still have a close and caring relationship with their former partner/parent of their children
EA - egg allergy
EBM - expressed breastmilk
EP - Ectopic Pregnancy
ER - Egg Retrival
ET - Embryo Transfer
ETA - Edited To Add
EW or EWCM - Egg White or Egg White Cervical Mucus (description of cervical mucus at ovulation time)
FET - Frozen Embryo Transfer (or fertilised egg transfer)
FSH - Follicle Stimulating Hormone
FWIW - for what it's worth
FYI - for your information
*g* - grin
GIFT - Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer
GD - Gestational Diabetes
GYN - gynaecolgist
HPT - home pregnancy test
HTH - hope this helps
ICSI - Intracytoplasmic Sperm Insertion
IMO - in my opinion
IMHO - in my humble opinion
IUI - Intrauterine Insemination
IVF - In Vitro Fertilisation
IYKWIM - if you know what I mean
JMHO - just my humble opinion
LI - lactose intolerance
LOL - laughing out loud
MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL - mother, father, brother, sister-in-law
M/C - miscarriage
M/S - morning sickness
O - Ovulation
OB - Obstetrician
OHSS - Ovarian Hyper Stimualtion Syndrome
OI - Ovulation Induction
OPK - ovulation predictor test kit
OPU - Ovum (Egg) Pick Up
PA - peanut allergy
PG - pregnant
PCOS - Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome
POAS - Pee On A Stick
POF - Premature Ovarian Failure
POF - Premature Ovarian Failure
PMSL - pi$$ myself laughing
ROFL - rolling on floor laughing
ROFLMAO - roll on floor laughing my a$$ off
SAHM - stay at home mum
S/B - Still birth
SD - step daughter
SS - step son
SO - significant other
TIA - thanks in advance
TMI - Too much information
TTC - trying to conceive
UTD - Up the duff
U/S - Ultrasound
WAHM - work at home mum
2WW - 2 week wait (wait after ovulation when TTC)


----------



## mrs micci

That is the best list I have seen! Thank you!


----------



## M.Ellen

Hey everyone!! I finally am coming out of my depressed corner after getting my BFN last weekend. AF came the very next day and that made my cycle 47 days. Havent BD'd in at least a week and a half. Hubby and I are visiting my GYN on Wednesday so wish us luck. Hes being real supportive and has agreed to get his swimmers tested. :hugs: 

Mrs. Micci I hope this is your month!! Fingers xd. Cant wait to read your update. 

BDn and Baby Dust to you all.


----------



## M.Ellen

lilmonkey86 said:


> M.Ellen said:
> 
> 
> Hi!:wave: I am new to BnB too! I just joined today. It was nice to find a thread that relates to me. My husband I have have been TTC for about 4 months now, but I've been off of BC for about 6 months. My cycles have been a consistent 38 days for the last 3 months, and AF was due on the 20th.... No sign!! So at 2 days late- I took a test and it was negative :cry: But still no sign of AF today... What do you think? I really don't know most of the acronyms and since this is my first time TTC, I'm not familiar with how most of this works. Please reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am new to this too, joined last week, and I was trying to read people's posts and was confused as to what a lot of the acronyms meant, I have not figured out all of them but here are the ones I have found or figured out :) good luck and baby dust to all :hi:
> 
> AC - Assisted Conception
> AF - Aunt Flo (periods)
> AFAIK - as far as I know
> AI - Assisted or Artificial Insemination
> AID - Artificial Insemination with Donor Sperm
> AIH - Artificial Insemination with husband's or partner's sperm
> AP - Attachment Parenting
> ART - Assisted Reproductive Technolgy
> BBT - Basal Body temperature
> BD - baby dancing (sex)
> BFN - big fat negative (pregnancy test)
> BFP - big fat positive (pregnancy test)
> BTW - by the way
> BW - blood week (periods)
> CC - Controlled Crying
> CD - cycle day
> CIO - Cry it out
> CM - cervical mucus
> CVS - Chorionic Villus Sampling
> DA - dairy allergy
> DH, DW, DP, DS, DD, DF, DB, - dear husband, dear wife, dear partner, dear son, dear daughter, dear fianc&#65533;, dear boyfriend
> DSD, DSS - dear step daughter, dear step son
> DI - Donor Insemination
> DPO - days past ovulation
> DXP - Dear ex partner - for those who still have a close and caring relationship with their former partner/parent of their children
> EA - egg allergy
> EBM - expressed breastmilk
> EP - Ectopic Pregnancy
> ER - Egg Retrival
> ET - Embryo Transfer
> ETA - Edited To Add
> EW or EWCM - Egg White or Egg White Cervical Mucus (description of cervical mucus at ovulation time)
> FET - Frozen Embryo Transfer (or fertilised egg transfer)
> FSH - Follicle Stimulating Hormone
> FWIW - for what it's worth
> FYI - for your information
> *g* - grin
> GIFT - Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer
> GD - Gestational Diabetes
> GYN - gynaecolgist
> HPT - home pregnancy test
> HTH - hope this helps
> ICSI - Intracytoplasmic Sperm Insertion
> IMO - in my opinion
> IMHO - in my humble opinion
> IUI - Intrauterine Insemination
> IVF - In Vitro Fertilisation
> IYKWIM - if you know what I mean
> JMHO - just my humble opinion
> LI - lactose intolerance
> LOL - laughing out loud
> MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL - mother, father, brother, sister-in-law
> M/C - miscarriage
> M/S - morning sickness
> O - Ovulation
> OB - Obstetrician
> OHSS - Ovarian Hyper Stimualtion Syndrome
> OI - Ovulation Induction
> OPK - ovulation predictor test kit
> OPU - Ovum (Egg) Pick Up
> PA - peanut allergy
> PG - pregnant
> PCOS - Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome
> POAS - Pee On A Stick
> POF - Premature Ovarian Failure
> POF - Premature Ovarian Failure
> PMSL - pi$$ myself laughing
> ROFL - rolling on floor laughing
> ROFLMAO - roll on floor laughing my a$$ off
> SAHM - stay at home mum
> S/B - Still birth
> SD - step daughter
> SS - step son
> SO - significant other
> TIA - thanks in advance
> TMI - Too much information
> TTC - trying to conceive
> UTD - Up the duff
> U/S - Ultrasound
> WAHM - work at home mum
> 2WW - 2 week wait (wait after ovulation when TTC)Click to expand...

This is awesome, thanks!! And welcome!!


----------



## mrs micci

M.Ellen said:


> Hey everyone!! I finally am coming out of my depressed corner after getting my BFN last weekend. AF came the very next day and that made my cycle 47 days. Havent BD'd in at least a week and a half. Hubby and I are visiting my GYN on Wednesday so wish us luck. Hes being real supportive and has agreed to get his swimmers tested. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. Micci I hope this is your month!! Fingers xd. Cant wait to read your update.
> 
> BDn and Baby Dust to you all.

Glad you are feeling better! I wish you the best of luck at your appointment. :) :flower: And Thanks! not too much to report, I am 2dpo now so I just have the 2ww to suffer through and try not to POAS too soon! lol


----------



## AP

Welcome to the forum! :)


----------



## M.Ellen

Yea! DO NOT POAS too soon! I feel like I did that for the first 3 months we were TTC and it just depressed me every time!


----------



## Cherub85

Hi Hun :hi:

I'm a newbie too and I'm also TTC for the first time.

I have started a journal on the TtC section of the forum! (Link below)

You should start one! I've found the girls who follow it are really helpful and always respond with support and advice. 

If you decided to start one put the link on here and I'll stalk you :) xxx


----------



## M.Ellen

Cherub85 said:


> Hi Hun :hi:
> 
> I'm a newbie too and I'm also TTC for the first time.
> 
> I have started a journal on the TtC section of the forum! (Link below)
> 
> You should start one! I've found the girls who follow it are really helpful and always respond with support and advice.
> 
> If you decided to start one put the link on here and I'll stalk you :) xxx

This is my first time being a part of a forum. I do not know how to do any of the following (lol):

Add those cute looking signatures at the bottom of my posts
Create a journal

I will subscribe to your journal though :)


----------



## M.Ellen

Well, I had my GYN Appointment yesterday and he suspects I have PCOS. He looked at some ultrasounds and bloodwork and that's how he's come up with this. I guess I am a little relieved to know that something IS wrong and that's why we've been getting BFNs! Today I am going to see a fertility doctor who I guess is supposed to be giving me some pills that help me ovulate. 

I'm hopeful now. I'll let all of you know how it goes!! Hopefully I'll be doing the :happydance: soon ...

BDn :sex: adn Baby Dust :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## lilmonkey86

M.Ellen said:


> Cherub85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun :hi:
> 
> I'm a newbie too and I'm also TTC for the first time.
> 
> I have started a journal on the TtC section of the forum! (Link below)
> 
> You should start one! I've found the girls who follow it are really helpful and always respond with support and advice.
> 
> If you decided to start one put the link on here and I'll stalk you :) xxx
> 
> This is my first time being a part of a forum. I do not know how to do any of the following (lol):
> 
> Add those cute looking signatures at the bottom of my posts
> Create a journal
> 
> I will subscribe to your journal though :)Click to expand...


you dont get to have a signature until you reach a certain number of posts, (in the User CP there is a signature section that tells you how many posts you need, I believe it is 5 posts) once you can add a signature, you can add a ticker... mine is from lilypie.com you just create your ticker and get the BB code, copy, paste and away you go!


----------



## mrs micci

Aww M. Ellen, I am sorry to hear that about your Dr's visit. But at least now you know how to make it better and get some progress soon! Best of luck! :hug:

Oh! And I have started a new thread on the ttc forums! I don't know how to link them to here just yet, but if you search "beginners luck" it should come up. ^_^


----------



## Cherub85

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1380953-hoping-some-beginners-luck.html

That's your link Hun xx


----------

